# The Pyromaniac Slingshot



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys,
I would like to light a match and kill the fire with the next shot.
I tried it.
Let's see if I can do it...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

No fair using water to put it out!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Nice light, though ... :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I think I have actually been waiting for someone to do that. :lol: Good shootin'!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

:rofl: :headbang:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That shot just about got out of hand! Lol


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

There should always be something to be grilled near


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lol great shooting. I guess thats why people often suspend the match away from cloth. Still.. pretty awesome


----------

